# 1680x1050 --> Full HD



## Jimmyka (8. September 2017)

Hallo    ,
ich habe mich entschlossen erst in 1-2 Jahren einen UHD, HDR Bildschirm zu kaufen und dann meine HD7970 zu upgraden.
Momentan benutze ich einen Samsung SyncMaster B2240  mit einer Auflösung von 1680x1050.
Lohnt es sich für die Zeit einen preiswerten Full HD Monitor zu kaufen?
Falls der Sprung auf Full HD merkbar besser ist, würde ich das anstreben.


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2017)

Was stört dich denn an deinem jetzigen Monitor?


----------



## mgiceman311 (9. September 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was stört dich denn an deinem jetzigen Monitor?



bestimmt die Auflösung von 1680x1050...


----------



## INU.ID (9. September 2017)

Ich hab mal ein paar Beiträge entfernt. Leute, bleibt doch mal locker. Helft dem Threadersteller oder nicht, aber zankt bitte nicht in seinem Thread rum. Klärt sowas doch einfach per PM. Danke.

Weitermachen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. September 2017)

Jimmyka schrieb:


> Momentan benutze ich einen Samsung SyncMaster B2240  mit einer Auflösung von 1680x1050.
> Lohnt es sich für die Zeit einen preiswerten Full HD Monitor zu kaufen?
> Falls der Sprung auf Full HD merkbar besser ist, würde ich das anstreben.


Eine HD 7950 reicht für FullHD weiterhin aus. Der Bildschirm war mal ziemlich gut und wird in der Bildqualität heutigen billig Monitoren um die 100,-€ weit überlegen sein. Ich sehe halt nur, das einige Spiel in 4:3 leicht verzerrt wirken im Gegensatz zu 16:9. Jetzt müsst man wissen, was Du spielst. Du kannst Dir auch jetzt schon einen richtigen guten Monitor kaufen, die sind relativ preisstabil. Dann musst Du halt die Regler nutzen. Tendenziell finde ich einen Zwischenmonitor als Geldverschwendung. Schwierige Frage...


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (9. September 2017)

Wie wäre es mit einem Budget?
Des weiteren würde ich eventuell an deiner Stelle in Betracht ziehen gleich auf 2560x1440 abzugraden oder nur auf 2560x1080 anstatt FHD.
Dann könntest du dir etwas mehr Zeit lassen mit dem späteren kauf eines UHD Monitors je nach Grafikkarte.


----------



## Jimmyka (9. September 2017)

Ich spiele eigentlich relativ viele verschiedene Titel. Von Fallout 4 zu Witcher 3 und Far Cry. Was ich im moment schon länger spiele ist Battlefield 1.
Budget wäre >300 €.
Richtig investieren will ich in einen WQHD eigentlich nicht, weil ich dann eine neue Grafikkarte brauche. War nuelich im Media Markt sehr von den Großen HDR OLED und QLED Modellen begeistert.
Deshalb wollte ich für einen dauerhaften Monitor noch warten, bis es so ein Modell mit UHD für 1000€ gibt und man diesen dann auch mit 144 Hz befeuern kann. Denke es wird erst mit Volta möglich sein.
Die Frage war ob bsp.
 ein Samsung C24FG70FQU,
eine erkennbar bessere Figur macht. 
Vlt. kann jemand auch noch erläutern wie genau das mit HDR 10 geplant ist.  Meines Wissens kann dieser Samsung QLED nämlich nicht den Standart HDR10 abdecken was mich aufgrund der Quantum Dot Technologie nun doch etwas verwirrt.


----------



## extremeDsgn (9. September 2017)

Dann nimm einfach einen 23-24 Zoll Full HD Monitor mit IPS/VA Panel und 60Hz für ~120-130€.

LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale bis 25", Auflösung: 1920x1080 (Full HD), Panel: IPS/VA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Andregee (9. September 2017)

*AW: 1680x1050 --&gt; Full HD*

Der Wechsel lohnt absolut nicht. Das Bild hat dann knapp 300 Pixel mehr in der Breite, was jedoch nicht schärfer wirkt. Man kann sich quasi rechts und links jeweils einen weiteren Zentimeter mehr Bild vorstellen denn die Pixel dienen nur dem breiteren Format . Das war es dann auch schon. Die 30 Pixel in der Bildhöhe sind absolut unmerklich 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 0ssi (9. September 2017)

Jimmyka schrieb:


> Die Frage war ob bsp. ein Samsung C24FG70FQU, eine erkennbar bessere Figur macht.


Solange er nicht mit einer HD7970 und 30FPS sondern mit einer RX Vega 56 und 100FPS+ befeuert wird zeigt er dir ein ganz neues Spielgefühl.


----------



## Jimmyka (9. September 2017)

als ob meine hd7970 nur 30 fps schafft .........
also man kanns ja auch übertreiben ich habe so gut wie nie Probleme und dann halt Einstellungen auf Medium oder High und nicht ultra......


----------



## Jimmyka (9. September 2017)

Für die anderen Beiträge bedanke ich mich. Werde mir dann keinen Full HD holen.


----------



## 0ssi (10. September 2017)

Eine RX580 ist locker doppelt so schnell wie eine HD7970 und eine RX Vega 56 ist deutlich schneller also eine RX580 also kommt es schon hin mit den 30FPS.
Klar kann man die Grafikqualität unter Konsolen Niveau stellen aber wie gesagt so ein 144Hz Monitor kann dir mit der Kasperkarte nichts Besonderes zeigen.


----------



## Jimmyka (10. September 2017)

ich habe nicht gefragt ob meine Karte 144 hz schafft...... 
Ich weis selber dass daraus nichts wird, habe aber bei Battlefield 1 konstant 60 fps also kommt es eben nicht hin du Kasper


----------



## JoM79 (10. September 2017)

Die 144Hz hast du immer, den Vorteil behältst du also weiterhin.


----------



## 0ssi (11. September 2017)

Jimmyka schrieb:


> ich habe nicht gefragt ob meine Karte 144 hz schafft...


Du hattest gefragt ob der Monitor eine gute Figur macht aber der Unterschied zwischen 60FPS@60Hz und 60FPS@144Hz ist wirklich minimal.
Also wenn du eh nie mehr als 60FPS hast wozu dann 300€ für einen neuen Monitor ausgeben ? Kauf doch erstmal eine ordentliche Grafikkarte.


----------



## Jimmyka (13. September 2017)

es ging um die Auflösung aber anscheinend bist du nicht in der Lage das zu verstehen.


----------



## 0ssi (14. September 2017)

Du willst also nicht nur die Aktualisierungsrate sondern auch die Auflösung steigern ? Das ist ja noch schlimmer.


----------



## taks (14. September 2017)

Wieso kaufst du dir nicht jetzt den UHD Monitor und stellst ihn beim spielen einfach auf FullHD bis du dann die neue Grafikkarte kaufst?


----------



## Oi!Olli (14. September 2017)

Weil er wohl auf Fernseher wartet.


----------



## taks (14. September 2017)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Weil er wohl auf Fernseher wartet.



Aber die OLED gibts doch schon zu vernünftigen Preisen 
Z.B. den LG OLED55C6V


----------



## Dremor (14. September 2017)

Auch hier Mal wieder die "Standardempfehlung" meinerseits, Dell u2515h.
60hz/Wqhd/25zoll/ca300€/IPS .

Habe selbst das Teil und es ist ein absolut genial. 
Hatte vorher auch einen Moni mit 1680*1200 und der Sprung an Platz und Bildqualität war/ist enorm. 
Ausserdem finde ich Wqhd aktuell den besten Kompromiss aus Benötigter Leistung und Auflösung. 

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wired (23. September 2017)

1680*1200



Komische Auflösung die nich mal Wikipedia kennt! Vlt wolltest aber 1600x1200 schreiben.

Neben bei, den Dell würd ICH mir nie und nimmer aufm PC-Tisch stellen, viel zu fett des Standbein! Der brauch ja zur Wand fast schon so viel wie der breit is.


----------

